

See Websites Differently With Invisible Text, Only Pictures  - adivik2000
http://wordlessweb.com/

======
Kartificial
It's slightly buggy for Twitter. When I'm in my timeline and apply the
bookmark, the age of a tweet gets updated and is shown for about 2 seconds.

------
twiceaday
I don't have my bookmark bar showing so the arrow pointed nowhere.

------
eslachance
I can't drag the button on my Firefox 7 toolbar. Oops.

~~~
bantic
I made this. FF does weird things with non-text bookmarklets so I used the
user agent to show a text-based link as the bookmarklet, only for FF users,
but it seems it is still finicky. If you want to see the effect, I'd try
Safari or Chrome.

------
juanpdelat
Cool idea. It doesn't work for Gmail though.

